# Welches White Recipe?



## Chateau Joe (May 28, 2009)

I have been reading a little and I would like to try the Welches White grape juice. I believe this is Niagara juice. Could someone please share their recipe with me?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## kirbyclk (Nov 4, 2010)

You can try this recipe as a base for a light to medium bodied wine. For more body, use 3 cans instead of 2 and use less sugar. 

2 cans Welchs 100% Grape
2 tsp Acid Blend
1 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1.25 lbs Granulated Sugar
1 pack Yeast Lalvin 1116

Aim for a starting SG of 1.090 or so.

Mix all ingredients except the yeast. Wait 24 hours then pitch the yeast.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

I would use 3 cans and keep the sg at 1.080. yes it is a niagara grape. check the sg before adding any sugar and remember the sugar is only a guideline, you might need less or more to get your reading where it needs to be.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep 3 -3 1/2 cans here also.


----------



## BobF (Nov 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> I would use 3 cans and keep the sg at 1.080. yes it is a niagara grape. check the sg before adding any sugar and remember the sugar is only a guideline, you might need less or more to get your reading where it needs to be.


 
The sugar recommendation applies equally to acid ... shoot for .6 or so depending on how sweet you plan to make it later.


----------

